# Fish ohio saugeyes in the storms



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

So I went out and weathered the storms last night rain so hard I could not see but oh man the fishing was amazing. I love wind, rain and snow for fish always do must best in bad weather. Was out from ten til around two last night the end tally was seven eyes two fish ohio eyes one 24 inches and 5.5lbs one 23 inches and some not so big dinks lol but hey some great fat saugeye and just good times all one big jigs 1/4 Oz pink and white the color this year for me fast returns with a hop and pause.





















got to love the eyes so fun and really a amazing fish to chase catch eat and dream about lol. Fish on guys!!!!


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

Those are a couple of real pigs especially for this part of the state. I gave up on chasin those damn elusive saugeye. Seems like you have em dialed in.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

That's crazy JL! Nice fish! Your showing how it's done! Thanks for the report! FISH ON !


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

fshnfreak said:


> Those are a couple of real pigs especially for this part of the state. I gave up on chasin those damn elusive saugeye. Seems like you have em dialed in.


Don't quite on them there out there and plenty of spots to grab them summer time is as good as the fall in my opinion Fish on


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice fish Love fishing for eyes. Just do not have much time to fish in the summer with kids ball. Always fish in spring. Would like to try at night just not sure where to go.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

walleye 30 said:


> Nice fish Love fishing for eyes. Just do not have much time to fish in the summer with kids ball. Always fish in spring. Would like to try at night just not sure where to go.


Can give you some ideas if yo don't mind sharing where your from. I have been chasing eyes all over the state for over 15 years and love to see others get the saugeye itch. it's a good time for them especially if you can fish at night


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

I am from Ashland fish the spillways in the spring. Thanks


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

walleye 30 said:


> I am from Ashland fish the spillways in the spring. Thanks


Simple answer pleasant hill it is one of the best not only around that area but in the entire state. YOU fishing from boat or shore?


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Shore fishing at this point.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

walleye 30 said:


> Shore fishing at this point.


Down by the damn there are some pull offs. They lead into the woods and go down steep paths follow them down. The the coves are nice and there are Flatts..they go from 3 feet to 25 of water good shelfs and the mouth of the coves are great in the wind. Try vibes here and don't be afraid to through crank baits might pick up a muskie or some nice bass. Also even if the water is not high at the spill why you can follow the river down towards the bridge and find fish held up in Eddie's behind rocks and in deeper pools of water. I like small replalas and floating jigs with a split shot sinker. Also in that area you have charles mill the rock by the damn on top of the damn good after dark the marina area is good to much further north to shallow for me. I hope this is helpful and if you catch some nice eyes one last thing I like to take a second pole with a slip bobber I run big minnows or chubs eyes love live bait have gotten alot of big eyes on live bait when nothing else will work good luck and Fish On!!!


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks James I will check out P Hill when I get a chance.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I was fishing a central ohio lake a big thunder storm was moving in I caught a 22" saugeye on a jig and grub.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

I catch alot fish in the rain in the fall I go everytime it rains if I can. Ssw or s wind and rain my go to fishing time. Still working on the north wind thing. But congrats on the fish that's a lunker hope you catch more lunkers in the storms good luck and as always FISH On!!!!


----------



## BryanZg (Jun 5, 2012)

James lucius said:


> Down by the damn there are some pull offs. They lead into the woods and go down steep paths follow them down. The the coves are nice and there are Flatts..they go from 3 feet to 25 of water good shelfs and the mouth of the coves are great in the wind. Try vibes here and don't be afraid to through crank baits might pick up a muskie or some nice bass. Also even if the water is not high at the spill why you can follow the river down towards the bridge and find fish held up in Eddie's behind rocks and in deeper pools of water. I like small replalas and floating jigs with a split shot sinker. Also in that area you have charles mill the rock by the damn on top of the damn good after dark the marina area is good to much further north to shallow for me. I hope this is helpful and if you catch some nice eyes one last thing I like to take a second pole with a slip bobber I run big minnows or chubs eyes love live bait have gotten alot of big eyes on live bait when nothing else will work good luck and Fish On!!!


Hey James,
I'm just getting into the saugeye thing. I'm from the Dayton area. Would you have any good suggestions on lakes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Bryanzg are you fishing from shore or boat.? Day or night live bait or lures? This will help me put you on the right path


----------



## BryanZg (Jun 5, 2012)

James lucius said:


> Bryanzg are you fishing from shore or boat.? Day or night live bait or lures? This will help me put you on the right path


Boat. Mostly during the day unless the temp is too hot them some night and evening fishing. Lures or live bait. Have has some success with swim baits.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Try Rocky fork to start look for structure. Old roads beds boat ramps after dark flats of 6 to 12 feet of water shallower after dark. Troll flicker shad, x raps worm harness. If your just cast I love big jigs with crawler and big Joshys swim baits. IF your a live bait guy big minnows or small chub under a slip bobber. The wind is your best friend with saugeye storms produce alot of fish as well. Ssw w or s winds the best follow the bait fish to the shore after dark. Here are some fishing opportunities in your area. Grand lake st Mary's a good spot for walleye but for the saugeye I would start a Rocky fork. Hope this is helpful good luck and FISH On!!!!


----------



## BryanZg (Jun 5, 2012)

James lucius said:


> Try Rocky fork to start look for structure. Old roads beds boat ramps after dark flats of 6 to 12 feet of water shallower after dark. Troll flicker shad, x raps worm harness. If your just cast I love big jigs with crawler and big Joshys swim baits. IF your a live bait guy big minnows or small chub under a slip bobber. The wind is your best friend with saugeye storms produce alot of fish as well. Ssw w or s winds the best follow the bait fish to the shore after dark. Here are some fishing opportunities in your area. Grand lake st Mary's a good spot for walleye but for the saugeye I would start a Rocky fork. Hope this is helpful good luck and FISH On!!!!
> View attachment 270587


Great info James. Thanks so much. I haven't been to Rocky Fork for a long time. I love the big Joshys swim baits. Thanks again.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Yeah big Joshys are great. Let me know how it goes good luck buddy and as always FISH On!!!!


----------

